# Fruit Puree Gold Coast/Brisbane



## BKBrews (2/4/20)

Anyone know where I can buy fruit puree in 1kg bags/tubs? Looking to purchase some frozen raspberry puree for an experimental raspberry cream ale.

Google searches bring up lots of wholesalers, but can't find retailers to save myself. Prefer Brisbane!


----------



## fdsaasdf (4/4/20)

BKBrews said:


> Anyone know where I can buy fruit puree in 1kg bags/tubs? Looking to purchase some frozen raspberry puree for an experimental raspberry cream ale.
> 
> Google searches bring up lots of wholesalers, but can't find retailers to save myself. Prefer Brisbane!


I've never seen frozen pureed fruit for sale. Is there any reason why you wouldn't blend supermarket fresh or frozen fruit yourself?


----------



## BKBrews (4/4/20)

fdsaasdf said:


> I've never seen frozen pureed fruit for sale. Is there any reason why you wouldn't blend supermarket fresh or frozen fruit yourself?



it's definitely available - usually comes in 1kg packs.

And no particular reason, except for being time poor and not having a blender here!


----------

